# Connecting to WPA passworded router (or am i?)



## Rout1ne_ (Jan 11, 2009)

So - I've got a belkin router that I have set up for a WPA password, and it works fine on my PC and my roommates PC for wireless, but on my macbook - it says I connect - acts like it rather. Then proceeds to not load any pages, whatsoever. When I run a diagnostic while it says I'm connected to my network it will say that I am not connected. I haven't taken the password off in a really long time, but I remember it connecting fine without any password.

Any ideas?

is this something on the macs end or the routers configuration?

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2009)

On the Mac lets "reset" Airport and help it along. To do this first go to the folder /Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and find the saved passwords for you wireless network and delete it. Then go to System Preferences->Network and highlight your wireless (in the left hand pane) in at the top "Location" use the drop-down and Make a New Location (calling it whatever you want). Then try to connect. It should work because IMHO the Location 'Automatic' is broken.

Also make sure you wireless is not filtering by MAC address.


----------



## sgould (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never been able to connect my Mac Book to my brother-in-law's Belkin MIMO router using the Airport extreme.  It runs a brief "connecting" and then times out after a couple of seconds!!

Tried new locations, resetting, reinstalling.  Nothing.

If I plug in my Quickertek USB aerial (Quicky Jnr),  I can connect via "automatic" immediately.


----------



## Rout1ne_ (Jan 17, 2009)

When I connect to the router directly via cat-5 while connecting to the wireless network then unplug the cable I can load pages normally - when the mac goes to sleep and comes back up or a restart, etc.. I can't connect wirelessly without the direct connection again.

Oh, I tried the above with no luck

any ideas considering the new information I just posted?

any help is great - thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2009)

Then lets geeky reset all the wireless in your Mac. This is very complicated so follow the steps in order.

1. STOP Airport.
2. Go to the folder /System/Library/Preferences/ (this is the root of the drive) and delete the files AppleAirport2.kext & AppleAirportFW.kext.
3. Immediately reboot.
4. Upon the first reboot, don't turn Airport on!
5. Reboot again but this time upon the reboot do a Reset Your PRAM procedure. Then turn on Airport and try again.

Good luck.


----------

